# Cujo, August, 2005 -- December 2012



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Our sweet little boy:


















Cujo was not my dog. I gave him to my parents seven years ago. But I saw him every day. He was very, very special. 

My mom was recovering from colon cancer surgery when I gave them the 14 week old puppy. Well, she had had it the previous year and was not all the way back from the months of chemo and radiation and then more chemo. My brothers had a few things to say about that. They felt that he would be hard for them to handle and that I should not have given him to them. 

When Cujo was about 10 months old, mom had a bad blockage and had to be hospitalized and have another major surgery, and the nurse had to come to the house to take care of her. Through this there was Cujo. And Cujo managed to help my mother, my mother fell madly in love with him. He had his toys, and he was her boy. 

Seven years later it is hard because I really did not take a lot of pictures of him. My camera lives at home. There would have been so many good pictures, pictures with my sisters' babies, pictures of holidays, pictures of normal everyday life. 

My folks went through a lot with Cujo. He had veterinary concerns, and both of my parents had their surgeries, and through it all was Cujo, somehow managing to not drag them down, not wrench their weak parts, and to pull them out of bed, worming his way into everyone's heart. 

He was a guardian, a boy, a pet, a babysitter, an attraction, a goofball, a willing participant, a receiver of goodies, hugs and pets, a reason to get up and go. 

The brother-in-law who once told me that if he bit him he would kill every dog in my kennel, watched his two year old and then his frail miracle baby play with and manhandle Cujo. 

The brother who criticized me 7 years ago, told me the other day that Mom needs another one. 

When I come to my parents house each day it is locked now. 

There is no barking rush of energy at the door when I come in. 

No one follows me to the bathroom, clicking his toenails along the wood hallway.

No one waits on the landing overlooking Mom's study, the parking lot, the living room, and the front door. 

I will never go out and sit on the front porch with him, again. 

The little girls need to come to my house now to get their dog-fix. 

I hope my mother and father will welcome another critter in time. Mom is open to it. Dad is not. Not now. Both are sick right now, and a little depressed. 

He is sorely missed. 

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Sorry for your loss Selzer ..... Rest in Peace Cujo


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

What a handsome boy. So very sorry for you and your family's loss. Hope your mom and dad recover and feel well enough to consider letting another "critter" into their hearts. You never replace the one you lost....your heart just grows bigger to accept more.
RIP Cujo


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

May he RIP. I wish they could live as long as we do.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

What a beautiful dog A true GSD he was. I hope that your parents heart can heal and they will take in another GSD. I'm so sorry for your loss and your parents loss.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Rip Cujo, such a handsome boy.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

What a good boy he must have been, taking care of your parents so well..sorry for your family's loss.


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

He waits at the bridge...
say Hello to the rest of the ones waiting for us all, Cujo.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

I am sorry Sue!! 
I am someone who had a GSD beside me during cancer, chemo, blockages and recovery from surgery and know first hand what a wonderful gift you gave your mom.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh I am so sorry! what a beautiful boy...


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. Cujo was very handsome!


----------



## Midnight12 (Jan 6, 2012)

Sorry for your loss and as always you are very good at putting things into words.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

What a loss for your whole family.
Sheilah


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Big hugs to you Sue, as well as your mom and dad.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

RIP precious boy, and I am so sorry for the loss for you and your family. :rip:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Sue, I am so sorry for the loss of Cujo. I know how much he meant to your family, especially your parents.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Wow, he is absolutely gorgeous. I'm so sorry for your family.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I am so sorry for you and your family's loss. How horribly sad. RIP Cujo. Run free at the Bridge beautiful boy.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

I am so sorry for you and your family. :hugs:
Godspeed Cujo :rip:


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Cujo will be sorely missed.
Rest in peace sweet Cujo.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry. From your stories Cujo was a wonderful dog who truly loved his entire family. Run free sweet boy run free.


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Cujo sounds like a very special dog. Sorry to hear about this


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry, Cujo was gorgeous and he looks so happy and full of life.
I am sorry you lost him at such a young age, not fair.
Run free gorgeous boy...


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

Selzer,

So sorry for your loss! I know how hard it is to lose a loved companion. Try to take some small solace in the fact that his life was filled with love.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

So sorry for your and your parents' loss. Seven is too young.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

So sorry for your loss, he sounds like he was such a great boy, truly a Good Shepherd to you all.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm so sorry! What a terrible loss for all of you.  You gave your parents a wonderful gift. RIP, Cujo.


----------

